# Experience with Xenadrine



## HickeyNC (Mar 22, 2001)

Hey everyone. I was out reading on some of the other boards, and someone mentioned something about Xenadrine supressing your appetite. I was just curious if this is true. How many of you have taken this and what did you experience while taking it? 

Right now i am taking Phen-Free from EAS, i have been happy with it so far, because it does not give me the Jitters. The one thing i do not care for about it is that it makes me hungry every couple of hours. Right now, i try to eat at 8, 10, 12, 3, 6, 9. But since i started taking this, it seems i am hungry before these times. This is not a surprise, because the supp increases your metabolism so obviously you will burn more calories during the day. If Xenadrine actually supresses your appetite it woul be great. 

what do you all think?

------------------
HickeyNC


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 22, 2001)

I've never tried it, but I have friends that have used it.  They all say it kills your hunger for a while, but it also increases your heart rate (causing sweating and restlessness).  Everything I have read says that this stuff is bad news.


----------



## Charger (Mar 22, 2001)

I use it, used it and would not recommend it.  It does work! But! There are side affects I believe.  My skin became greasy and I found it hard to get a good night sleep.  It increases your metabilizum and when you combine both of these it runs you down.  My energy level went down.  If any thing reduce the dose in half.


----------



## Mule (Mar 22, 2001)

On it now and no side effects, Im always hungry. Different things happen to different people.


----------



## Charger (Mar 25, 2001)

Mule,  How long have you used it?  I used it about 3 weeks.  Do you take 4 pills a day?  I still have another bottle and thought about just cutting the dose in half.


----------



## Mule (Mar 25, 2001)

Take 6 a day, been on it about 2 weeks lost about 5 pounds. I tried it once before and lost to much weight at one time. 12 pounds in one 2 1/2 weeks. If start to lose to much I will cut this in half, if that doesnt work it will be going back to the store.


----------



## HickeyNC (Mar 26, 2001)

12 lbs in 2 1/2 weeks?!?

Was that all fat loss or muscle loss. Man that is a hell of alot of weight to loose. 

------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.


----------



## Mule (Mar 26, 2001)

I was afraid of the muscle loss so I quit taking them. I was only taking 6 a day becuse I was trying to get my energy up from being sick the past two weeks. As I stated in the last post.


----------



## Charger (Mar 28, 2001)

Mule,  Were you taking these long before you got sick?  I swear they are what ran down my system and I got sick also.


----------



## Mule (Mar 28, 2001)

Right after.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2001)

I saw a Xanadrine display in GNC the other day.  Marshall Faulk and Edgerrin James are pushing this stuff.  Do these two guys have ANY body fat to lose?  I guess if you pay someone enough, they'll endorse anything.  Being a Rams fan, I was disappointed to see Marshall Faulk promoting this.


----------

